# Puritan Piety



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

I messaged a fellow brother and mentioned that I would not only like to know the Puritan's theology, I desire to imitate their piety. 



> Remember them which have the rule over you, who have spoken unto you the word of God: whose faith follow, considering the end of their conversation. Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever. (Hebrews 13:7-8)



How do feel like we can cultivate the type of godliness that was exhibited by the Puritans. Ultimately, they were imitating and following after our Lord; however, why do you think we (at least I) seem to lack the gravity and reverence of God and the things of God that the Puritans exhibited? What ways have you found to cultivate this type of godliness? Do I already know the answer: serious attention to the Word preached, studying and obeying the Word, prayer, and godly fellowship?

Thoughts?


----------



## etexas (Jan 30, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I messaged a fellow brother and mentioned that I would not only like to know the Puritan's theology, I desire to imitate their piety.
> 
> ...


It is a great thing to aspire to Brother! Sometimes I feel they had something I do not! That only begs the question:What? I read my Bible, I pray. What did they get that I am "missing"? Thanks for this Thread, much to think and reflect on!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 30, 2008)

I have heard John Piper speak out against the triviality of our society. Do you think this could be a factor?

We live in a country where almost everything is trivial froth. T.V. is trivial, music is trivial, school is trivial, life is trivial, and therefore death is trivial. Perhaps this, combined with our sinful nature, detracts from our sense of the gravity of God? We must struggle to live in light of the fact that everyone on this earth is going to stand before an infinitely holy God who is angry with sin. 

I've recently been convicted about conversation. It's not that my conversation is vulgar, it just could be less trivial. We've got God to glorify and enjoy; and we've got sin to kill.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 30, 2008)

The more time we spend in the presence of the Lord the more we are aware of our weak and beggarly condition and God's terrifying glory.

Fellowship, sit under good preaching, prayer for hours a day, read chapters upon chapters of Scripture a day.

We tend to fill our lives up with so many things outside of drawing close to God that it takes quite a bit of discipline.


----------



## etexas (Jan 30, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I have heard John Piper speak out against the triviality of our society. Do you think this could be a factor?
> 
> We live in a country where almost everything is trivial froth. T.V. is trivial, music is trivial, school is trivial, life is trivial, and therefore death is trivial. Perhaps this, combined with our sinful nature, detracts from our sense of the gravity of God? We must struggle to live in light of the fact that everyone on this earth is going to stand before an infinitely holy God who is angry with sin.
> 
> I've recently been convicted about conversation. It's not that my conversation is vulgar, it just could be less trivial. We've got God to glorify and enjoy; and we've got sin to kill.


I think you are right. In Western Culture pretty much everything has been Trivialized and Diminished. Indeed I know that for myself living among it taints me to a degree (save that which is protected by the finished work of our Lord and Saviour Christ Jesus), the weak fleshly part of myself, as for it, too often I find myself laughing at a crude joke, becoming angry over things that have nothing to do with being a righteous man, to my shame the list could go on. I think, in regard to your statement, I would do well to search Holy Writ, read, and meditate on the Absolute Holiness of the living God before whom we stand.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 30, 2008)

I think we make excuses that the Puritans never allowed for. For example, "Well I've read a little today in God's word or some other godly book, so now I DESERVE to do something enjoyable." To the Puritans it was enjoyable to read God's word and books by godly saints. It was enjoyable to get on their faces and commune with God. It was enjoyable to be in the house of the Lord. It was enjoyable to have family devotions.

Far too often our service for Christ is done out of necessity. Then when we've done what we think is acceptable we feel like we deserve some form of frivolous entertainment as a reward for doing our "duty". We're like Martha, cumbered about with much serving, but we miss the part that Mary played. There she sat at the feet of our Lord, getting to know Him in truth and worship and praise and adoration.


----------



## etexas (Jan 30, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> I think we make excuses that the Puritans never allowed for. For example, "Well I've read a little today in God's word or some other godly book, so now I DESERVE to do something enjoyable." To the Puritans it was enjoyable to read God's word and books by godly saints. It was enjoyable to get on their faces and commune with God. It was enjoyable to be in the house of the Lord. It was enjoyable to have family devotions.
> 
> Far too often our service for Christ is done out of necessity. Then when we've done what we think is acceptable we feel like we deserve some form of frivolous entertainment as a reward for doing our "duty". We're like Martha, cumbered about with much serving, but we miss the part that Mary played. There she sat at the feet of our Lord, getting to know Him in truth and worship and praise and adoration.


I confess, and would be a liar if I did not admit, sometimes reading my Bible feels like a chore, praying feels like a chore. Is it just me? Why am I not feeling the joy of being a Christian? I mean, I do sometimes, but not always. At times it feels as if God is "distant". I feel almost stupid ,as if this were a "What am I doing wrong?" type of thing, but I am tempted to ask it, I think I just did.


----------



## satz (Jan 30, 2008)

Really good and convicting comments in this thread.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 30, 2008)

etexas said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > I think we make excuses that the Puritans never allowed for. For example, "Well I've read a little today in God's word or some other godly book, so now I DESERVE to do something enjoyable." To the Puritans it was enjoyable to read God's word and books by godly saints. It was enjoyable to get on their faces and commune with God. It was enjoyable to be in the house of the Lord. It was enjoyable to have family devotions.
> ...



No dear brother, it is not just you. I won't even say it's me either because I don't matter one bit. But when a saint like the Apostle Paul says that he was guilty of this as he did in Romans 7 then that tends to catch our attention.

We're all guilty of it. That's one thing Piper has really helped me to do. Pray these things out. Pray that God would give us the joy in his word. Pray that God would give us joy in prayer. Pray that God would give us joy in his service. Pray through the Psalms. Pray through the word.

But don't let that great deceiver cause you to doubt your love for God because of these struggles. Look away from yourself during these times and fix your eyes on the Lord Jesus and how he loves you. We love him because he first loved us. We love reading his word because he first loved us. 

And just when you get a sweet time of fellowship and communion with Christ meditating on these things the nasty flesh rears its ugly head again.......and thus the battle begins all over! But it's HIS BATTLE and HIS STRENGTH in which we stand!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I messaged a fellow brother and mentioned that I would not only like to know the Puritan's theology, I desire to imitate their piety.
> 
> ...



These are among the best questions I have ever seen asked here at the Puritan Board. 

I would humbly suggest that you are indeed very much on the right track. When you study the major Puritan devotional manuals (I have in mind Robert Bolton's _General Directions for a Comfortable Walking With God_; Henry Scudder's _The Christian's Daily Walk_; Lewis Bayly's _The Practice of Piety_; Willem Teellinck's _The Path of True Godliness_; Robert Hill's _The Pathway to Prayer and Piety_; and the like), you will find an emphasis on the means of grace that you listed, plus a few others. Here is a sample from Richard Rogers' _Seven Treatises_ (which is in the process of being reprinted, btw):



> “… They are partly ordinary, that is, such as are commonly and usually to be practiced, of which sort there are many: and partly extraordinary, at some special time, as fasting, and some rare solemnities in feasting and thanksgiving. And both of these are either public or private.”
> ...
> “The public (such as are used in our open assemblies ordinarily) are these three: First, the ministry of the Word read, preached, and heard, as the Lord prescribes. Secondly, the administration of the holy sacraments, and worthy receiving of the same. Thirdly, the exercise of prayer, with thanksgiving and singing of Psalms. But because the public cannot be daily had and enjoyed, (and yet we need daily relief and help) neither although they could, were they sufficient to enable us, to honor God as it becomes us, therefore God hath commanded us to use private exercises, whereof these seven be chief. First, watchfulness, meditation, and the armor of a Christian, unto which is to be added our own experience: and these properly belong to every one alone by himself. The next are the use of company by conference and family-exercise, and these are properly to be used of a mans self with others: the last two, which are [private] prayer and reading, are common to both.”



Singing of psalms, meditation, family worship, fasting are means of grace that are often overlooked by many in our day. Concerning daily private and family worship, the Church of Scotland said:



> BESIDES the publick worship in congregations, mercifully established in this land in great purity, it is expedient and necessary that secret worship of each person alone, and private worship of families, be pressed and set up; that, with national reformation, the profession and power of godliness, both personal and domestick, be advanced.



Puritans meditated upon the four last things: death, judgment, heaven and hell. They meditated upon sermons, providences, creation, experience. 

They sang psalms to God's praise daily; Calvin described the Psalter as "an anatomy of all the parts of the soul." It was their great comfort and strength in the midst of trials and their praise book as well.

And they fasted. Often. It was a drawing near to God by denying the flesh. Not as a Roman Catholic-style "work"; but as a daily or frequent crucifying of self. 

Willem Teellinck was known to quote this guide to how to spend one's day:



> Worship our God four hours a day,
> Let three for food come into play,
> Sleep seven more, less if you can,
> Give eight others to the work of man,
> ...



If you read _The New England Primer_, you will find that the Puritans believed that life was a serious business, for which we will give an account. Read also _Puritans at Play_ by Bruce C. Daniels to get a balanced perspective on their view of the good things of life, which God created to be enjoyed to his glory, along with Ecclesiastes 3, which teaches there is a time and a place for all things. Read Charles Hambrick Stowe's _The Practice of Piety: Puritan Devotional Disciplines in Seventeenth-Century New England_ to get another sense of that balance between fulfilling one's responsibilities in this life and giving God the glory, whether we eat or drink or whatsoever we do, and keeping an eye toward heaven, our final home, where our true citizenship lies. The Puritans were heavenly-minded but focused on doing earthly good, which is the proper balance, avoiding what some call pietism and others, at the opposite end of the spectrum, refer to as the social gospel.

And above all, read the Word and pray!

These are a few not-well-organized thoughts on a subject that I am just beginning to learn myself and put into practice, by God's grace. I hope they will be of some help.

Your fellow-pilgrim,


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, there is a lot of good stuff being posted here. Thank you all for responding!



Barnpreacher said:


> I think we make excuses that the Puritans never allowed for. For example, "Well I've read a little today in God's word or some other godly book, so now I DESERVE to do something enjoyable." To the Puritans it was enjoyable to read God's word and books by godly saints. It was enjoyable to get on their faces and commune with God. It was enjoyable to be in the house of the Lord. It was enjoyable to have family devotions.



I completely agree and I can shamefully see this in my own life. May we truly enjoy the Lord more and more. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Speaking generally, I think many of us are influenced by the limited attention span for which our TV-oriented culture is known. We scan headlines quickly without reading the full story and getting in-depth perspectives, get antsy when a worship service lasts more than 60-90 minutes, and rarely engage in the spiritual exercise of meditation which was so highly commended by the Puritans. As Thomas Watson said, "Meditation is chewing the cud." That is, taking time to digest slowly what we have heard in the sermon, read in a book, considered in light of divine revelation, pondered in our private devotion.



Very useful post, thank you. And thanks for posting links to all of those resources!

I'm getting the idea that much of what we are talking about is a matter of laziness. 



> And that, knowing the time, that now it is high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer than when we believed. The night is far spent, the day is at hand: let us therefore cast off the works of darkness, and let us put on the armour of light. (Romans 13:11-12)





> Did we ever hear any cry out on their deathbed that they have been too holy, that they have prayed too much, or walked with God too much? (Thomas Watson, _The Godly Man's Picture_, pg. 181)


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 31, 2008)

What we think about, we eventually speak about. John Owen wrote this in His work on the grace and duty of being spiritually minded, Romans 8:6

HERE IS A SMALL SAMPLE



> A PARTICULAR ACCOUNT OF THE NATURE OF THIS GRACE AND DUTY OF BEING SPIRITUALLY MINDED � HOW IT IS STATED IN AND EVIDENCED BY OUR THOUGHTS.
> 
> HAVING stated the general concernments of that frame of mind which is here recommended unto us, we may proceed to inquire more particularly into the nature of it, according unto the description before given in distinct propositions, And we shall carry on both these intentions together, � first, to show what it is, and wherein it doth consist; and then, how it doth evidence itself, so as that we may frame a right judgment whether it be in us or no. And we shall have no regard unto them who either neglect or despise these things on any pretense whatever; for this is the word according unto which we shall all shortly be judged, �To be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace.�
> 
> ...


\


IT IS AVAILABLE ONLINE.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 31, 2008)

etexas said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > I think we make excuses that the Puritans never allowed for. For example, "Well I've read a little today in God's word or some other godly book, so now I DESERVE to do something enjoyable." To the Puritans it was enjoyable to read God's word and books by godly saints. It was enjoyable to get on their faces and commune with God. It was enjoyable to be in the house of the Lord. It was enjoyable to have family devotions.
> ...



I struggled with the same thing for years. I think one of the main obstacles for Christians now is modern entertainment. The scriptures just cannot compete with modern movies and video games. In the beginning I couldn't even get myself to sit down and read a book or the scriptures, I would read the cliff notes version by reading here on the PB. I picked up all kinds of things here instead of reading them in the Word myself.

We had not had tv in a long time but I was still addicted to movies and video games. I did just what Barnpreacher said, I would read a little of something just to soothe my conscience so I could go sit in from of the tv for several hours in front of a movie or video game.

I have since become convicted of that and have all but removed it from my daily life. Keep in mind that I was close to idolatry with my movie addiction. I would troll the movies websites looking at upcoming trailers and watching for something new to come down the pike. I spent far too much time in front of the tv, or computer. Separating myself from it was very gradual, the flesh is truly weak. Now, I have tons of time to read the ever growing list of books we all have. I am tempted to see something now and then like Bourne Supremacy or something from a series that I liked but then I remember all of the vanity, violence, and profanity that will be in it and I just don't want to put that before my eyes. (Psalm 101:3)

A house divided will not stand, you cannot serve two masters. I think the two things were competing for my love and attention. Now one has won the battle and I find prayer,study, and household duties much easier because they are not in competition with the type of leisure that consists of sitting and staring at the tv for hours. If you had put the two in a balance one was clearly time-wise outweighing the other. 

All that to say that now reading the scriptures is a joy and part of my morning ritual that I really hate to miss. Thanks be to God!


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2008)

> I, for one, know that my cynicism finds me great lacking in true Christian piety.




This is a major flaw in me as well.


----------



## etexas (Jan 31, 2008)

Last night after posting on this thread and thinking, I went to our bedroom, opened my Bible to the Psalms, and, man! I just started praying right along with them, it was like I was not even trying to do it. And no I have not gone all Charismatic! Really this has been a great thread!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 1, 2008)

etexas said:


> Last night after posting on this thread and thinking, I went to our bedroom, opened my Bible to the Psalms, and, man! I just started praying right along with them, it was like I was not even trying to do it. And no I have not gone all Charismatic! Really this has been a great thread!



PRAISE THE LORD, BROTHER! God is good!  

I love praying through the Psalms. I especially love praying through Psalm 119. In fact, just tonight I decided to begin to commit Psalm 119 to memory so that I may pray through it even when I don't have an open Bible in front of me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Another insight into Puritan piety:

The Conventicle: Humbled again ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 22, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I have heard John Piper speak out against the triviality of our society. Do you think this could be a factor?
> 
> We live in a country where almost everything is trivial froth. T.V. is trivial, music is trivial, school is trivial, life is trivial, and therefore death is trivial. Perhaps this, combined with our sinful nature, detracts from our sense of the gravity of God? We must struggle to live in light of the fact that everyone on this earth is going to stand before an infinitely holy God who is angry with sin.
> 
> I've recently been convicted about conversation. It's not that my conversation is vulgar, it just could be less trivial. We've got God to glorify and enjoy; and we've got sin to kill.



I think John is on the money there.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 22, 2008)

I sometimes feel if some of the "lawful" things we pursue do not detract us from our worship of Christ. One thing is for sure, you can not hold the world's hand and Christ's hand at the same time.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 22, 2008)

(John Angell James, "HINDRANCES to Christian Progress")

A taste for worldly amusements will inevitably prove, 
wherever it is indulged--a powerful obstacle to growth 
in grace. 

Man is unquestionably made for enjoyment. He has a 
capacity for bliss--an instinctive appetite for gratification; 
and for this, God has made ample provision of a healthful 
and lawful kind. But "a taste for worldly pleasure" means 
that this God-given capacity is directed to wrong sources, 
or carried to an excess. 

Now there are some amusements which in their very
nature are so utterly incompatible with true godliness, 
that a liking for them, and a hankering after them, and 
especially an indulgence in them--cannot exist with real, 
earnest, and serious piety. 

The dissolute parties of the glutton and the drunkard; 
the fervency for the gambling-table; the pleasures of 
the race-course; the performances of the theater--are
all of this kind. A taste for them is utterly uncongenial 
with a spirit of godliness! So is a love for the gay and 
fashionable entertainments of the ball-room, and the 
wanton parties of the upper classes. These are all 
unfriendly to true religion, and are usually renounced 
by people intent upon the momentous concerns of 
eternity.

We would not doom to perdition, all who are at any 
time found in this round of worldly pleasure--but we 
unhesitatingly say, that a taste for them is entirely 
opposed to the whole spirit of Christianity! They are 
all included in that "world" which is overcome by faith 
and the new birth. 

True religion is, though a happy, a very serious 
thing--and can no more live and flourish in the 
uncongenial atmosphere of those parties, than 
could a young tender plant survive, if brought 
into a frigid zone!

But in this pleasure-loving, pleasure-seeking, and 
pleasure-inventing age, there is a great variety of 
amusements perpetually rising up, which it would be 
impossible to say are sinful, and therefore unlawful. 
Yet the 'supposition of their lawfulness' viewed in 
connection with their abundance, variety, and constant 
repetition, is the very thing that makes them dangerous 
to the spirit of true religion.

A taste for even lawful worldly amusements, which 
leads its possessor to be fond of them, seeking them, 
and longing for them--shows a mind that is in a very 
doubtful state as to vital piety. 

A Christian is not to partake of the pleasures of the 
world, merely to prove that his religion does not debar 
him from enjoyment. But he is to let it be seen by his 
"peace which passes understanding," and his "joy 
unspeakable and full of glory," that his godliness 
gives far more enjoyment than it takes away--that, 
in fact, it gives him the truest happiness!

The way to win a worldly person to true religion is not 
to go and partake of his amusements; but to prove to 
him, that we are happier with our pleasures--than he 
is with his; that we bask in full sunshine--while he has 
only a smoking candle; that we have found the "river 
of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding from the 
throne of God and the Lamb"--while he is drinking of 
the muddy streams which issue from the earth!

"Many are asking, 'Who can show us any good?'
Let the light of your face shine upon us, O Lord. 
You have filled my heart with greater joy than 
when their grain and new wine abound!" Ps. 4:6-7

After all, it is freely admitted--
1. That true religion is not hostile to anything 
which is not hostile to it.
2. That many things which are not strictly pious, 
though not opposed to piety--may be lawfully 
enjoyed by the Christian.
3. That what he has to do in this matter is not to 
practice total abstinence--but "moderation".
4. Yet the Christian should remember how elastic 
a term "moderation" is, and to be vigilant lest his 
moderation should continually increase its latitude, 
until it has swelled into the imperial tyranny of an 
appetite which acknowledges no authority--and 
submits to no restraint!


----------

